# Bandsaw Box



## Seer (Oct 9, 2011)

I have an order for 10 of these.  I think it is either Mahogany or Sapele by the way it looks after finishing but no matter what it is nice looking.  I used black flock for the drawers also hope you like it.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Good job Jerry.  That is one beautiful box.  Congratulations on the order.
Charles


----------



## JCochrun (Oct 9, 2011)

Great job.  I would love to learn how to make boxes with a band saw.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 10, 2011)

Real nice looking box.  I own a couple and they are nice to keep jewelry and other things.
Congratulations on your order.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful work. I have two of  the same pattern cut out sitting in a box for almost a year, need to  get back to sanding it, I cut it with the wrong band saw blade so a lot  of sanding to do. Thanks for the picture it makes me want to finish  mine.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice looking box.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

